# problemi a installare gnome-light

## bi-andrea

sono partito con gnome-light, che mo hanno consigliato essere un raggruppamneto ristretto per avere gnome, però ho avuto problemi da subito infatti mi sono trovato emerge che non riusciva a creare il binario del primo pacchetto e andava a monte l'intera installazione.

emerge gnome-light

ma non partiva oer il solito pacchetto che non generava il binario leggendo quello che aveva scritto, quindi ho immaginato che ci fosse gcc da aggiornare ( strano perchè ho preso l'ultimo stage* disponibile), quindi ho fatto

emerge gcc

poi ho fatto

emerge gnome-light

mi è partito fino a dbus-1.2.24 poi si è fermato

ho fatto

emerge -pqv =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

mi compare

[ebuild N ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -test"

di conseguenza ho sistemato make.conf solo per lui, ma però non lo installa con le USE che chiede lui e sono poi quelle che eleco quì sotto

quello che vi presento è stato fatto con

emerge --resume gnome-light

Calculating dependencies... done!

*** Resuming merge...

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

* dbus-1.2.24.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* CPV: sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

* REPO: gentoo

* USE: X elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

* Adding group 'messagebus' to your system ...

* - Groupid: next available

groupadd: autenticazione PAM non riuscita

* ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 failed:

* enewgroup failed

*

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 54: Called pkg_setup

* dbus-1.2.24.ebuild, line 29: Called enewgroup 'messagebus'

* eutils.eclass, line 840: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* groupadd ${opts} ${egroup} || die "enewgroup failed"

*

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/die.env'.

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/work/dbus-1.2.24'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24:

* ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 failed:

* enewgroup failed

*

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 54: Called pkg_setup

* dbus-1.2.24.ebuild, line 29: Called enewgroup 'messagebus'

* eutils.eclass, line 840: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* groupadd ${opts} ${egroup} || die "enewgroup failed"

*

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/temp/die.env'.

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24/work/dbus-1.2.24'

Leggendo quello che mi presenta emerge, sembra che debbia creare un nuwsgroup, ma non ho capito bene e poi se fosse così, perchè non lo crea lui?

----------

## k01

scusa se te lo dico, ma io trovo sempre molto difficoltoso comprendere i tuoi post... comunque:

 *Quote:*   

> ho immaginato che ci fosse gcc da aggiornare ( strano perchè ho preso l'ultimo stage* disponibile), quindi ho fatto
> 
> emerge gcc 

 

in questo modo hai ricompilato GCC, non è detto che l'hai aggiornato. per vedere i pacchetti disponibili per eventuali aggiornamenti dovresti dare

```
emerge -uDvNp world
```

 *Quote:*   

> mi compare
> 
> [ebuild N ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -test"
> 
> di conseguenza ho sistemato make.conf solo per lui, ma però non lo installa con le USE che chiede lui e sono poi quelle che eleco quì sotto 

 

quelle use flags vanno benissimo come erano impostate, non capisco in che modo avresti dovuto modificare il make.conf "solo per lui" (visto che poi esiste /etc/portage/package.use per modificare le flags di singoli ebuild)

 *Quote:*   

> quello che vi presento è stato fatto con
> 
> emerge --resume gnome-light 

 

emerge --resume non serve per riprendere la compilazione di determinati pacchetti, ma solo per riprendere l'ultima compilazione lanciato con emerge, quindi è inutile indicare gnome-light se per ultimo si è lanciato emerge dbus, verrà ritentata la compilazione di dbus e non quella di gnome-light

```
* Adding group 'messagebus' to your system ...

* - Groupid: next available

groupadd: autenticazione PAM non riuscita

* ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 failed:

* enewgroup failed
```

innanzitutto non si parla di newsgroup ma di gruppi di sistema per regolare i permessi sui file. l'ebuild tenta di aggiungere il gruppo messagebus ma per qualche problema con pam non ci riesce. controlla che pam sia installato e la use flag pam abilitata, in alternativa potresti provare ad aggiungere manualmente il gruppo richiesto, ma non ti garantisco risultati, mai provata una strada simile

----------

## bi-andrea

Bene, come si aggiungerebbe il gruppo richiesto?

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> controlla che pam sia installato e la use flag pam abilitata, in alternativa potresti provare ad aggiungere manualmente il gruppo richiesto, ma non ti garantisco risultati, mai provata una strada simile

 

----------

